# Lil Grabbies



## Meskhenet (Mar 31, 2012)

I realised it's been so long since I posted and you might be wondering how the little ones are doing. They are very happy and cheeky, I give Icarus paper straws to play with or q tips and he grabs them with his little feets! He's also missing a cheek dot, it just fell out and never grew back. He's gone from Icarus da Killa to Icarus Da Smoocher, giving me little fairy kisses and feeding Kyanos all the time.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Adorable! Please make sure he doesn't ingest the cotton fibers from the Q-tips!*


----------

